# حصرياً حمل المكتبة الرائعة في تنفيذ أعمال التشطيبات لأول مرة



## اعجال (14 مايو 2008)

أتمنى من كل مهندس ومهندسة وكل باحث وكل متخصص أن يقني هده المكتبة كمرجع له في أعماله وان يضعها بين صفوف كتبه و وسوف اجعلها إن شاء الله غنية بكتب أعمال التفيد والتشطيبات وسوف ازودها بكل ماهو جديد لأجل وصول المعرفة والفائدة لكل مهندسين ومهندساتنا وارجو من اخواني تزويد المكتبة بكل ماهو جديد من مشاركاتهم . وسيكون بها قسم عن المواصفات المعمارية والمطلوبة . وياريت لاتتركوا الفرصة تفوتكم وشرف حصولكم على مقتنيات المكتبة ولتزدادوا منها خبرة ومعرفة في تفاصيل بعض أعمال التشطيبات.

والكتب تعطي فكرة او مضمون يشرح كيفية طريقة العمل والتنفيذ واستلام الأعمال.

اضغط على الروابط للتحميل 
اولا: اعمال البلاط.

1-	اساسيات البلاط.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/fla1.pdf

2-	اعمال البلاط.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/fla2.pdf

ثانياً: اعمال البناء.

1- أساسيات البناء.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/bui1.pdf

2-اعمال البناء.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/bui2.pdf

ثالثاً: اعمال اللياسة.

1-أساسيات اللياسة.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/mor1.pdf

2-أعمال اللياسة.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/mor2.pdf

رابعاً: اعمال الصحية وملحقاتها.

1-	الاجهزة الصحية.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/pip1.pdf

2-	الأساسيات.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/pip2.pdf

3-	الصيانة.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/pip3.pdf

4-	تمديدات الصرف الصحي.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/pip4.pdf

5-	شبكة التغذية.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/pip5.pdf

خامساً: اعمال الدهانات والطلاء.

1- أساسيات الدهان.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/pnt1.pdf

2- دهان الأخشاب و الحديد.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/wpnt1.pdf

3- دهان الجدران و الأسقف.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/wpnt2.pdf


سادساً: اعمال النجارة المسلحة.

1- ورش شدات.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/wodb1.pdf

2- قراءة المخططات.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/wodb2.pdf

سابعاً : اعمال الحدادة المسلحة .

1- قراءة مخططات.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/red1.pdf


2- ورش التسليح.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/bwrk1.pdf

ثامناً: تمديدات الكهرباء الأنشائية.

1-	ورشة الإنشائية الكهربائية.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/ele1.pdf

2-	ورشة تأهيلية.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/ele2.pdf

3- ورشة مبادئ التمديدات.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/ele3.pdf

4- ورشة تمديدات دوائر الاتصال ومبادئ الإنذار والتحكم.
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/ele4.pdf


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 مايو 2008)

جهد مشكور

وسنقوم بفتح الروابط 
والاستفادة منها 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجب رجب (15 مايو 2008)

*شكر وعرفان*

مشكور جداً ولكن لماذا هذه الروابط بطيئة الفتح ( مناهج التريب للكليات التقنية )


----------



## yamendr (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (17 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك لكن للاسف تنزيل هذه الكتب بطئ جدا برجاء من قام بتنزيل هذه الكتب رفعها علي روابط سريعه


----------



## amro abu arra (21 مايو 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## القاضى القاضى (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## sica_1 (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ علي الكتب بس الروابط بطيئه جدآ


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (6 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جداً على الكتب الرائعة


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## newart (7 يوليو 2008)




----------



## ميدوماكس (12 يوليو 2008)

الله يباركلك


----------



## حوده امين (22 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حوده امين (22 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة من فضلكم أنا عاوز كتاب وجيه جرجس بتاع التحكم


----------



## مهم (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو فرح سوريا (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عاى الفائدة


----------



## hosam-hasn (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## Ahmed Elwkil (31 يوليو 2008)

مشور اخى
وجارى التحميل


----------



## نوريا (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نوريا (2 أغسطس 2008)

لوسمحتو ابي كتاب تعليم فتوشب


----------



## نوريا (2 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم اجعلني مفتاح للخير واجري الخير علي يدي واجعلني مبارك اينما كنت


----------



## ENG123 (2 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا بس الروابط ما فتحت أبدا


----------



## محمد بن سرور (26 نوفمبر 2008)

يا ريت لو تحملها على روابط سريعة لأن هذه الروابط لا تعمل عى التحميل


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل معي وشكرا لك ........


----------



## هشام حشاد (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراجزيلااعتىالمجهود


----------



## albayouk (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## هشام حشاد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا*​


----------



## هشام حشاد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااجزيلاااااااااااا
شكراااجزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة لي الروابط لم تفتح.... وبما أنها فتحت بالنسبة لباقي الأعضاء، فهذا يعني أن الفائدة حصلت. وهو ما يضعه ضمن المواضيع المتميزة.

بارك الله فيك إعجال... وننتظر المزيد من المواضيع المتميزة والمفيدة.


----------



## تامر 2007 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
عذرا الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عابر القلوب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الروابط كلها لاتعمل ومشكور على الجهد


----------



## platinum (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم 
ولا رابط يعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed_d (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم الروابط كلها لا تعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وليدعنتر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويبارك لك فى علمك وصحتك واولادك امين يارب


----------



## م[email protected] (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير:56:


----------



## عله (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك والى الامام


----------



## arty_tow (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك المميز والرائع


----------



## هشام حشاد (23 يناير 2009)

شكراااجداشكراااجداشكراااجداشكراااجدا


----------



## هشام حشاد (23 يناير 2009)

*شكراااجداشكراااجداشكراااجداشكراااجدا*​


----------



## محمد بن عطية (22 أبريل 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل عندي لو ترفعونها على الفور شيرد أو الأرشيف ليحسن الاستفادة منها
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد28 (15 يونيو 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه (جزاكم الله كل خير )


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله لك على هذه المكتبه الرائعه


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## لؤي مجيد (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بمجهودك ونتمنى لك كل الخير والتقدم


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع قيم
وبارك الله فيك و في والداك


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## متميز100 (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورعاك وكثر لك مالك وولدك وزادك الله علما وهدى وصلاحا


----------



## المزوغى صالح (28 يونيو 2009)

هذا فعلا علم ينتفع به....جزاك الله خيرا و أسأل الله لك المزيد من الخيرات
وأن يجمعنا و أياك فى الجنة​


----------



## freeribo (28 يونيو 2009)

gazak ALLH 5ayran.....

isa nastafid minha....


----------



## ABOSHAKER (29 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ياخوي


----------



## civil_gehad (29 يونيو 2009)

ارجو نقل اعمال التشطيبات الى روابط سريعه لان هذه الروابط بطيئه للغايه 
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس80 (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ولكن الروابط لا تفتح اذا يوجد حل ياليت تدلوني عليه لاني بحاجه ماسه لهذه الروابط وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## المقترب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ايها الكريم معلومات جميله قد نسينا بعضها فشكر الله لك


----------



## المقترب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط تعمل وتم تنزيل جميع الكتب الجميله
حاول اخى الكريم وخالص الدعاء لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اي مهندس معماري وخاصة في الاشراف والتنفيذ ليس لة غنى عن هذة الكتب المفيدة,,,,,,,,,,,شكرا


----------



## يحى عبدالرقيب (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nour_n (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (26 يناير 2010)

شكراٌ جزيلاٌ أخي العزيز و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hermione (27 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MRADI (29 يناير 2010)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ayham008 (30 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## aboushdeed (18 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## naplosy (10 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر ألف شكر ألف شكر ليك يا باش مهندس مواضيع في غاية الروعة والافادة أسال الله العلي العظيم أن يوفقك .


----------



## محمود ابراهيم محمد (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akeran70 (10 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا*​


----------



## ROZE1 (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررين على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبــــــادي (11 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mouny 2001 (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا
الروابط جميلة و مفيده و كلها تعمل شكرا" علي المجهود


----------



## hamadasoma (22 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا على المجهود الرائع دا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا يابو البشوات ياغالى


----------



## hamadasoma (22 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا على المجهود الرائع دا وربنا ما يحرمنا منك ابدا يابو البشوات ياغالى


----------



## hamadasoma (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بنت معمار (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوره


----------



## جبلون2008 (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedmhelmy (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## BUILDING (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ولآ رابط شغال ... يحولني على موقع ثاني .. وشكرا لك


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الحبيب الروابط لا تعمل ........................................


----------



## mod_621 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## mod_621 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

لو تكرمت طريقة التحميل


----------



## حماده كمال حافظ (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اولا نشكركم علي الجهد المبذول في هذه المكتبه
عندي مشكله ان الروابط باعلي لا تفتح معي اريد الحل


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الموقع الرائع الخاص بالمؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني


----------



## مهندس معتمد (9 يناير 2011)

فعلا الروابط لا تفتح نرجو الأفادة وشكرا


----------



## ashekelroh (19 فبراير 2011)

تحياتي
الروابط لا تعمل رجاء ممن قام بالتحميل إعادة الرفع مرة أخرى


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (19 فبراير 2011)

*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . *
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .*
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..*
*اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين*​


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (27 فبراير 2011)

ازهد في الدنيا يحبك الله وازهد فيما عند الناس يحبك الناس


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (27 فبراير 2011)

إذا التقى المسلمان بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لله و لكم و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mahmoudamr03 (30 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعة الزملكة يعنى اه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (15 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]​[/SIZE]


[SIZE=+0][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/SIZE]​​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE]​[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى وتقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا


----------



## shimaa tolba a (3 مارس 2013)

انا محتاجه اللينكات دى ضرورى


----------



## anas abdelazeem (15 مارس 2013)

اللينكات مش شغاله 
ممكن اعادة رفع الكتب


----------

